# What can we do for the policy of banning importation of aqua pets?



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

I just went to frank's aqua and Frank told me the policy will start Jan 1, 2012
Does it mean that our hobby will end next year?


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

Where did you get this info?

As far as I know only the USA is proposing the ban.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

alexxa said:


> I just went to frank's aqua and Frank told me the policy will start Jan 1, 2012
> Does it mean that our hobby will end next year?


There won't be a ban... there will be restrictions and permits but not an outright ban.

It takes effect middle of December.

What can you do about it? Nothing...the process to change the regulations has been going on for over a year with minimal input from the pet industry. The government's mind is made up on this one.


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

this is so dumb ... how are the "inspectors" ie the bottom wage earners, going to know what fish requires a permit and what doesn't?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

h_s said:


> What can you do about it? Nothing...the process to change the regulations has been going on for over a year with minimal input from the pet industry. The government's mind is made up on this one.


You can always stock up now and start selling it to hobbyists once the import restrictions take effect.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

sorry, but what does this all mean? Will the prices go much higher for fancy goldfih?? I need to know how this will affect me as i havent bought an aquarium yet, so i am wandering if i should still go ahead.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

J-P said:


> Where did you get this info?
> 
> As far as I know only the USA is proposing the ban.


Frank from Frank's Aquarium told me


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

looks like it's time to invest in that 5000 gallon indoor pond


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

does that mean that pets stores will be closing next year?
I know petsmart will cut down there livestock sales


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

No, but people who want to import fish from outside of Canada (ie. pet stores, distributors) will need some more paperwork.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

i.e. cost will go up.


----------



## MattyB (Dec 8, 2010)

Taxing an industry that does not gross a lot of sales dollars seems like a great idea to me.......


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

"They" are trying to make Canada into Australia

you know how fussy and messy Australia is, right?

a 2" common fish can worth up to $500USD in Australia!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't think this will cause any huge shockwaves in the industry, I wouldn't worry too much guys.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

I'll grab a bunch more information next week but as far as I've been told it will only effect fish that could be considered "invasive". So things like zebra danios, rosey reds, and other species that can handle cooler waters. I'll see if I can dig up the full list.

Brent.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

tagging along


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

pjsbrent said:


> I'll grab a bunch more information next week but as far as I've been told it will only effect fish that could be considered "invasive". So things like zebra danios, rosey reds, and other species that can handle cooler waters. I'll see if I can dig up the full list.
> 
> Brent.


The list is not hard to dig up.

no... the list includes Discus and some species of gouramis as well as some strange inclusions like an African tetra that rarely sees the hobby. The list is posted on the CFIA website and has been posted on the forum in a much earlier thread. The regulations are about the control of disease possibly being introduced by imported species not by invasive species. Invasive species controls are already in place.

Here's the CFIA site with links. Notice the date when this all comes into effect is December 10th, 2011

Here is the list of fish and inverts.  I count 19 species of fish and 10 species of inverts on the list that have any significance to the aquarium hobby. Not a significant impact.

Most of what people think and post about the list is purely misinformed speculation. The regulations are fairly clearly stated on the site and an explanation of the reasons are obvious.

The problem with posts on fish forums about this topic is that it causes undue fear. The majority of the regulations will mean there will be more of a paper trail to see what is being imported and not a termination of the hobby. It will also hopefully increase the screening of unhealthy imports from unregulated farms and countries.

If a permit has to be acquired to import and health certificates needed to import than most imports should not be significantly affected. All the fish I import from Asia and Europe already come with a vet certificate of health.

Will it increase costs? Probably not. Permits will probably cover multiple imports like plant permits which are pretty inexpensive. It will mean an import permit from each source but that's already being done for plants.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

houray, the goldfish , dojo loach and guppies didnt seem to be on the list!!!


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

zfarsh said:


> houray, the goldfish , dojo loach and guppies didnt seem to be on the list!!!


I don't know what you see, but guppy is definitely on the list


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

WOw... goldfish and guppies are on the list. 

Wouldnt that be a relatively high impact to the aquarium trade?


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

the sadness, WHY, WHY, WHY!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

Kerohime said:


> WOw... goldfish and guppies are on the list.
> 
> Wouldnt that be a relatively high impact to the aquarium trade?


They won't be banned from import. They will just require a few hoops to be jumped through to get them in. It will probably mean better quality and healthier goldfish coming in to the country.

There is nothing stopping domestically produced goldfish as well. This is a great opportunity for breeders of quality goldfish to spring up in Canada. There are plenty of empty greenhouses in the Niagara region waiting to be turned into goldfish farms. It's not like goldfish need to be heated much during the winter, overhead would be moderate. Government grants could be obtained to keep the land as farmland. The possibilities are endless for the person with the gumption and small amount of capital.


----------



## hprice2904 (Oct 29, 2009)

I want to bring in some discus and guppy after Dec 10. i already have business license and import permit. will the customes want more paper work from me?

thank you


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

If they make a crazy law and it kills the retail sector, they'll eventually loosen it up, and eventually our hobby will return.... Come on.... LOL. Relax. Nothing to see here but over-reaction and panic. 

W


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

h_s said:


> They won't be banned from import. They will just require a few hoops to be jumped through to get them in. It will probably mean better quality and healthier goldfish coming in to the country...


Thanks for the clarification Harold.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## YourNoob (Dec 4, 2010)

It says that importing of finfish may require health certificates from the country of origin...

A major producer of goldfish is China and major producers of Discus are Thailand, Malaysia, Singapore and other asian countries. Im not sure how hard it would be to get health certificates from these countries giving the okay on things.


----------

